# SheaMoisture Cosmetics



## Sugar & Spice (Apr 18, 2016)

Anyone else use SheaMoisture cosmetics? I picked up some items and I really like them! The lip pencils are nice and the pressed powder is really good as well. The wet/dry eyeshadows are awesome and come in great shades, I love the plum one. Certainly some nice gems to check out.

ETA: They're mostly known for hair & body care and I use those items as well and there's 15% off on hair care on their website.


----------



## alle685 (Apr 19, 2016)

I love their illuminating powder. I use Mandalay Dusk for bronzer and it is perfection.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Apr 20, 2016)

Yeah I was very impressed with their powder.


----------



## soussoula (Apr 24, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## zarajhon (Apr 26, 2016)

I do not use SheaMoisture products. But I read about it on google and checked review. I think, I should try for SheaMoisture products.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 20, 2016)

I might have to try this powder.


----------



## emmaackermann (Apr 9, 2018)

Yes, I used this cosmetic and love to wear SheaMoisture Cosmetics CC Cream SPF 15 for a more natural look. It has great price, packaging and doesn’t have any negative effects on skin.I found it is completely safe for use especially for me.


----------

